# We Have a New Mr. Olympia ? Dexter Jackson



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

As MuscleSport Mag Predicted, the Blade Unseats Jay Cutler By Joe Pietaro, MuscleSport Mag Las Vegas, NV – On Thursday night, Dexter Jackson took the high road when asked where he would finish in the Mr. Olympia competition. â?????No predictions,â???? the humble one said. But surely he had to have an opinion inside, one that [...]

*Read More...*


----------

